# I'm making a Doco about converting a ICE car into an EV. Vote for me and be in to win



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

SUPPORT A NEW ZEALAND BASED PROJECT, GO TO LINK BELOW TO VOTE

http://www.purefutures.co.nz/theo-gibson.aspx

To check out more about the project go to www.evbuilders.com.

Lets get the word out there.


----------

